# My Mantids



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)

Just thought it would be a bit better if i posted all my photos from now on in one space other than species only threads.

I havent posted photo`s on here for a while so there going to be a lot  

Some of these photos are real old ones that ive only recently uploaded so they arent up to date, just assume the older the mantis the more recent the photo


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## robelgado (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful mantids.

They all look very healthy.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice, Morpheus uk! It was hard to decide, but this one is my favorite... great shot!!!  



Morpheus uk said:


>


----------



## revmdn (Feb 6, 2009)

great photos B)


----------



## dafke14 (Feb 6, 2009)

Verry nice pics especialy the orchid ones


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, the Deroplatys photos are impressive!


----------



## yeatzee (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone likes taking pictures of his Orchid Mantids


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

J like H. coronatus  quite nice breeding


----------



## planetq (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful Coronatus'!

You have a nice variety in their color too-

Did you do anything special to get such a rich pink in one of them? Or did you notice what makes the coloration so different?


----------

